# Computer won't find tcp/ip address



## krystalbarton (Jan 19, 2005)

My mom's computer can't connect to the internet anymore. Everytime you click on the internet explorer, it says that it cannot find the tcp/ip address. They have replaced the tcp/ip card, switched modems, and checked all the modem connections. The computer shows that the internet is there, but it will not go online. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Start, Run, type "cmd" then press enter.
In the black box type "ipconfig /all > c:\ipconfig.txt"

Go to my computer, click on the C drive, open c:\ipconfig.txt and then copy this info for the machine and post it back here for review and comment.


----------



## krystalbarton (Jan 19, 2005)

Windows IP Configuration 


Host Name. . . . . . . . . . . . : MATT
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . . . : 
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2: 

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 M Network Connection
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . : 00-07-E9-EF-51-BB

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : D-Link DFE-530TX+ PCI Adapter
Physical Address . . . . . . . . . : 00-0D-88-1B-94-C6


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

It appears that both Ethernet NIC's are disconnected. 

Check the cabling and the device on the far end of the cable. 

Maybe a bad cable?

Make sure the far end device is powered up?

Maybe you have a bad NIC, swap the cable into the additional NIC?

Driver problem?

JamesO


----------



## krystalbarton (Jan 19, 2005)

How do I check for a driver problem?


----------



## JokerFMJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Ensure your NIC devices are enabled in your network connections.

To do this click:
Start > Settings > Network Connections. Right click on each device and if it says, "Enable," on the top line, click it.

If they are both enabled, try clicking on "repair" when you right click each connection. Perhaps that will be of some help.

To try and update your driver do the following:
Go to your desktop, right click "My Computer," > Properties > Hardware Tab > Device Manager.

After you're there, right click on your NIC and select "Update Drivers...".

Hopefully that will help some.


----------



## krystalbarton (Jan 19, 2005)

*New info*

My mom sent me this email from work today. They talked to charter (their internet provider) and they said they can see the modem. Here is what she sent in the email as to what they have tried already and what is not working. Hopefully someone can figure this out. My dad is extremely frustrated with this and is ready to throw the computer out.



Here's the information: 

The error message we get is: Unable to renew IP address. 

We have replaced the Ethernet card, checked the modem and cables. Charter Cable can see the modem (and the modem works on the laptop). When I "ping" the current IP address - I do not receive any errors.


----------

